# Blepharopsis mendica



## macro junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

pre subadult female Blepharopsis mendica







male Blepharopsis mendica


----------



## macro junkie (Jul 9, 2008)

My female just hit adult..woooo..wow did that take a long time or what..months and months..looks like the male is about 2 weeks behind..pics coming tomorow


----------



## macro junkie (Jul 9, 2008)

i think this could be a good species for people that want to keep idolomantids but arnt good enough to keep them..This species is just as cool as the idolomantids..the colour comes after the final shed..and the male has the same sort of antner as the adult male idolomantids.

Very easy to look after..These dont need lighting or very hot conditions..and they can feed on crickets.


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 9, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> i think this could be a good species for people that want to keep idolomantids but arnt good enough to keep them..This species is just as cool as the idolomantids..the colour comes after the final shed..and the male has the same sort of antner as the adult male idolomantids.Very easy to look after..These dont need lighting or very hot conditions..and they can feed on crickets.


sounds good to me


----------



## Pelle (Jul 10, 2008)

They do need lighting and very hot conditions, and as far as I now they prefer flying insects


----------



## macro junkie (Jul 10, 2008)

Pelle said:


> They do need lighting and very hot conditions, and as far as I now they prefer flying insects


they dont need lighting..your wrong!iv kepted them at 78f..no lighting and fed on crikcts..and i got them from babys to adult..so i think your wrong..


----------



## macro junkie (Jul 10, 2008)

- - - ///what ever works for you i guees..this works for me so il be sticking with what i done before


----------



## macro junkie (Jul 18, 2008)

about 7 hours after the female shed to adult it died..i havent got a clue why?

The male just shed to adult..


----------



## Rob Byatt (Jul 18, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> they dont need lighting..your wrong!iv kepted them at 78f..no lighting and fed on crikcts..and i got them from babys to adult..so i think your wrong..


....until you get a bad bunch of crickets  These are as susceptible as _Pseudocrobotra _sp.

Good luck with breeding them !


----------



## macro junkie (Jul 18, 2008)

Rob Byatt said:


> ....until you get a bad bunch of crickets  These are as susceptible as _Pseudocrobotra _sp.Good luck with breeding them !


i wont be breeding them..like i said before above the female died 7 hours after shedding to adult..il be taken some pics of the adult male in the next few days then either sale it or lend it out.


----------

